# Vu-Rite Saved The Day



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I can not say enough about the customer service at Vu-Rite. Not only did I get immediate attention from the owner, he walked me through an emergency repair that allowed us to get to our jobs on Friday.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I can not say enough about the customer service at Vu-Rite. Not only did I get immediate attention from the owner, he walked me through an emergency repair that allowed us to get to our jobs on Friday.


Once I was able to find some material to make a temporary lens with, the repair only took about 15 minutes.

He is also sending me a replacement lens under warranty. :thumbup:


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Good to see people stand behing their products. Try that with Ridged!


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Good to see people stand behing their products. Try that with Ridged!


ive had good luck with ridgid warranty. they have even given me a new ridgid 690 when other one 6mo old got dropped. couldnt believe it. i dont know , but cant complain.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

justin said:


> ive had good luck with ridgid warranty. they have even given me a new ridgid 690 when other one 6mo old got dropped. couldnt believe it. i dont know , but cant complain.


You missed my point. I was talking about the owner walking him through a repair.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I have heard that Ridgid stands behind their camera equipment pretty well but I have also heard that they play the "customer abuse" card at the drop of a hat.

Be that as it may, no matter how well they would have covered the camera on warranty, I would have NEVER received that personalized help from the tech department of Ridgid. I think they are too big and too married to "this is our policy" to be able to do that.

In the amount of time it took me to explain my problem, I was on the phone with the owner that also designed the camera. He told me what size allen wrench to use and most important, which screws to NOT loosen.

One $12 piece of 3/16" clear acrylic later, along with a few minutes on the bench grinder making a not so perfect circle, and I had a temporary lens that let us get back to work.

No matter how bad a tech would have wanted to help, I don't see that happening with Ridgid. Not knocking them. It's just different.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I have heard that Ridgid stands behind their camera equipment pretty well but I have also heard that they play the "customer abuse" card at the drop of a hat.
> 
> Be that as it may, no matter how well they would have covered the camera on warranty, I would have NEVER received that personalized help from the tech department of Ridgid. I think they are too big and too married to "this is our policy" to be able to do that.
> 
> ...


i try to keep a personal relationship with my rep. its just like a counter guy. 
yes ridgid are pricks. but ive been fortunate , now dealing with kohler.... whew thats a crappy company on warranty. just my experience


----------

